# Mac lipstick color



## Crystal Water (Mar 27, 2018)

recently I want to buy *a mac lipstick* and I prefer some color used in daily life, natural, not so bright. anyone can help?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2018)

What's your skintone?


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 30, 2018)

Faux and Twig are good lipstick shades for regular use. These colors has a great impact and looks beautiful on almost all skin tones.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 30, 2018)

I like Hug Me. It’s pretty rosy color but a lustre so you’ll be reapplying more often.


----------



## leonah (Mar 31, 2018)

creme in your coffee fits most skintones beautifully but I have a loooot of mac favorites for everyday use such as twig, velvet teddy, modesty, viva glam II, spirit, mehr, etc.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 19, 2018)

I am a huge fan of MAc's nude color and darkest shadows. Nudes, corals, pinks, reds, and berries are my favorites so far  <3


----------



## TraceyMc (Apr 19, 2018)

I have light skin with neutral undertone , blue eyes and dark blonde hair , I like Patisserie ,Craving , Syrup & Crème in your Coffee .


----------



## jinniseok (Oct 18, 2018)

thanks for this. i'm actually in the medium color I hope this works for me!


----------

